# Vinyl Cutter with Mac Software



## creativebunny (Jan 11, 2007)

I am looking to purchase a cheap or possibly hobby cutter to get started with. I am a graphic designer, so I am used to working in Adobe Illustrator. My problem is finding a vinyl cutter that is compatible with my Mac. I have read that the Illustrator plug-ins don't work well with lining up registration and am concerned about this. Does anyone have experience with a mac using the Adobe Illustrator plug-in on a cheaper cutter? I was looking at the refurbished Linx 24" and the EnduraCut Plus 24" cutter plotter from Sign Warehouse. Anyone have either of those? opinions? Is there a mac compatible cutter out there that does not require me to purchase a key span adapter? Thanks for any help!


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm using a MacBook Pro, Illustrator CS and a Roland GX-24. No it's not the cheap cutter, but it works great. 
Roland has a CS plug-in so I can create the art, open the CutStudio pallet and cut.

Josh at Imprintables.com had a few demo units for sale, that would save you some money.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I know that Roland makes a smaller version called "Stika". This is Mac compatible. That is all I know about them.

Roland Stika Series - 8.5, 9.8 and 13.3 inch Vinyl Sign Cutters


----------



## circuit (Apr 19, 2011)

Mac software for these machines seems to be a big issue. I have an Eagle Ultraforce and need to be able to run it on an intel based mac. Any suggestions. I recently purchased SASFLXSTRMAC FlexiSTARTER v8.6 for Mac... but I am not sure if that will install the drivers needed to run the Eagle or not... When I plug the USB into the mac now... I can't figure out how to even to connect to it... to have the mac recognize it. Ideas?

Roland Stika Series - 8.5, 9.8 and 13.3 inch Vinyl Sign Cutters[/quote]


----------



## jimwww (Dec 6, 2008)

I had the same problem - contact SA international support and they will help you get it running


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Silhouette Cameo is inexpensive and has native Mac software. It's not a plug-in though. The Designer version of their software can import an svg file, you can probably export that from Illustrator. Or you can design directly in the Silhouette Studio software.

The biggest limitation of the cutter is the12" max width. But for a hobby cutter, it's quite capable.


----------

